# Deactivated after false accusation



## Vegas driver702 (7 mo ago)

Uber deactivated my account and sent me an email stating that a customer said I was intoxicated. I don't drink or smoke and the accusation is 100% bogus. I contacted support and they told me to wait 48 hours while they investigate. Has anyone else experienced this and if so what was the outcome?


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

Have you considered AA? J/k, do you know which pax? That’s sucks man.


----------



## The super uber (May 23, 2020)

Vegas driver702 said:


> Uber deactivated my account and sent me an email stating that a customer said I was intoxicated. I don't drink or smoke and the accusation is 100% bogus. I contacted support and they told me to wait 48 hours while they investigate. Has anyone else experienced this and if so what was the outcome?


One time Uber had a message from a rider that I was falling asleep at the wheel. I told them to look at my record for 5 years I've been getting up at the same time of the day. I am not falling asleep at the wheel give them a free ride and get off my back.
1 hour later I was back online.


----------



## Vegas driver702 (7 mo ago)

Rampage said:


> Have you considered AA? J/k, do you know which pax? That’s sucks man.


I have no idea who the pax was. I reluctantly gave a low rating to a pax for changing the trip destination/adding a stop during the trip without notifying me and then giving unsolicited directions while I was driving. I rarely give low ratings to passengers but after I did so yesterday, I was deactivated in the middle of the night and told to wait 48 hours for a formal investigation into the accusations against my sobriety. I read that some people will falsely accuse drivers of being intoxicated in order to receive a free ride. Hopefully I'll be reactivated in a couple days and I'll get a dashcam to avoid these scenarios in the future. Uber hasn't given me much options in ways to defend myself against false accusations. I'm just wondering if this has happened to others and what their outcome was.


----------



## Vegas driver702 (7 mo ago)

The super uber said:


> One time Uber had a message from a rider that I was falling asleep at the wheel. I told them to look at my record for 5 years I've been getting up at the same time of the day. I am not falling asleep at the wheel give them a free ride and get off my back.
> 1 hour later I was back online.


So your pax was just scamming the system for a free ride and the investigation was only a time window for Uber to decide whether or not to refund the ride?


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

I had a Pax claim I was driving dangerously and I told Uber which Pax it was and if they felt I was driving dangerously why didn’t they request that I pull over and get another Uber?

Uber told me to forget the false claim and go online when I was ready…

So tell Uber if you were intoxicated then why didn’t the Pax request you to pull over, call the police and have you arrested for DUI or DWI?

Watch how fast Uber reverses this!


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

One last thing tell Uber seeing the Pax filed the complaint and allowed you to leave the scene they are also criminally negligent and should be deactivated if Uber believe the bogus complaint…


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Vegas driver702 said:


> I don't drink or smoke and the accusation is 100% bogus. I contacted support and they told me to wait 48 hours while they investigate. Has anyone else experienced this and if so what was the outcome?


You'll be reactivated after 48 hours. It's a strike against you however, and future complaints (bogus or not) will lead to permanent deactivation.
Hood rats are famous for lodging bogus complaints to get free rides. If you avoid doing ghetto pickups you can avoid chances of receiving bogus complaints.
Welcome to UP.net!


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Here is what I would say to Uber:

1. The Pax making the false claim need to provide actual evidence of me being intoxicated.

If they have video of the event they are to turn it over to you for review.

2. The Pax had a duty to stop the ride, call Uber and then call the police because anyone that is intoxicated should be removed from the road and because of their failure to do so tell you they are making a bogus charge against me.

3. The client that is making this charge need to be known so I can file a civil complaint against them for false accusation that caused me harm by losing time and money.

Final:

Uber need to do a better job at making sure the complaints being filed are legit and not retaliation for being a low rating and Uber need to review my record to see if I have any other infractions against my account and if not then Uber and it staff should know I did not commit the crime this Pax has accused me of…


----------



## Vegas driver702 (7 mo ago)

Uber's Guber said:


> You'll be reactivated after 48 hours. It's a strike against you however, and future complaints (bogus or not) will lead to permanent deactivation.
> Hood rats are famous for lodging bogus complaints to get free rides. If you avoid doing ghetto pickups you can avoid chances of receiving bogus complaints.
> Welcome to UP.net!


Thank you. I can't really pick and choose the moral quality of my passengers and I'm not going to get into the habit of profiling. But thank you.


----------



## Schmanthony (Nov 18, 2017)

Vegas driver702 said:


> I have no idea who the pax was.


It's easy to figure out who the pax was. Go through each of your recent trips and look for the one that paid $0.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Schmanthony said:


> It's easy to figure out who the pax was. Go through each of your recent trips and look for the one that paid $0.


That's it! And OP realizes that they should have a dash cam. 

I have one false intoxication complaint. There's some threshold like 3 in 3 years and they will permanently deactivate you. I routinely have issues with stops, drive thrus, etc.... and refuse to do them. I deliberately made my dash cam installation very amateurish and obvious. If I get into a beef with a pax I come right out and say no, I'm not making stops and if you file a false accusation, I'll send the video to Uber and ask them to close your account. That seems to be good enough that we just trade one stars and are done.


----------



## Captian-Picard (Jan 6, 2022)

Vegas driver702 said:


> Uber deactivated my account and sent me an email stating that a customer said I was intoxicated. I don't drink or smoke and the accusation is 100% bogus. I contacted support and they told me to wait 48 hours while they investigate. Has anyone else experienced this and if so what was the outcome?


yes happened to me twice. theyll re instate your account in a day. my advice ,.. buy a dashcam and put it in view of the passenger. they'd know that they can't get away with their filthy lies then.


----------



## Vegas driver702 (7 mo ago)

Captian-Picard said:


> yes happened to me twice. theyll re instate your account in a day. my advice ,.. buy a dashcam and put it in view of the passenger. they'd know that they can't get away with their filthy lies then.


Best advice thank you


----------



## Tommy2U (Dec 2, 2021)

Vegas driver here too, just had a false accusation dui done to me about 2 weeks ago. Was reactivated in 2 days but i was so furious I stopped driving for a week after. 


After that i now understand it could be any day they just deactivate you for something you didn't even do but will listen to pax bs


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

Schmanthony said:


> It's easy to figure out who the pax was. Go through each of your recent trips and look for the one that paid $0.


We no longer get to see passenger fares.


----------



## Vegas driver702 (7 mo ago)

Vegas driver702 said:


> Best advice thank you


At this point I have doubts whether a passenger did in fact file a complaint or if Uber is just managing their fleet to request distribution ratio with selective deactivation. Regardless, their lack of transparency in regard to which passenger filed the complaint has me going through a mental checklist of my daily interactions and trying to match the complaint to my passengers. It's not a good policy and it sows a sense of general resentment and distrust for the customer. Uber needs more transparency.


----------



## Schmanthony (Nov 18, 2017)

Vegas driver702 said:


> Best advice thank you


A rider did the same thing to me even though I had a dash cam. It was 5 am in the morning. On the trip, I made the "mistake" of taking a glug of my morning coffee out of a stainless steel thermos while at a full stop at a red light. I found out from Uber phone support that they reported "alcohol in the vehicle". In the dashcam footage, you can see the pax kinda looking up at me and taking notice when I took that drink.

So more advice, don't have any drink containers visible anywhere in the vehicle while the pax is in the car. And for god's sake don't drink anything during the trip. Or eat any snack that might make it look like you're popping pills or something. Better to just not eat anything either. Tend to your personal needs in between trips, not during.

Still more... if you ever pick up any 5.0 rated passengers in a "hood" area of your market, while en route to pickup make a short video with your phone. Put your face on camera and talk about how you are "rested, alert, sober and substance free." Flip to the front facing camera and show the front of your car and that there are no drink containers anywhere. Mention on the camera the dashcam is rolling and you'll let it do the job from here. Of course, the dash cam is also busy recording all this.

If you want to be super cautious, just don't pick up any 5.0 rated paxes in the hood. Or ULTRA cautious... no 5.0 rated paxes at all.

This is what I'm doing now. If I ever get deactivated by some paxhole for a false complaint, I'm suing their ass.


----------



## Coxpal (Aug 26, 2019)

Sorry to hear that and hope you will be reactivated very soon.

Yes, A dash cam to record at least front and inside is a must have.

The best solution is of course a 3-channel dash cam to record front, inside, rear together.

You could have a look at our COXPAL A11T 3 channel dash cam, we are more than happy to offer special discount to you if you like it:

https://www.uberpeople.net/threads/coxpal-a11t-3-channel-dash-cam-is-finally-released.465540/#post-7456360


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Vegas driver702 said:


> I have no idea who the pax was. I reluctantly gave a low rating to a pax for changing the trip destination/adding a stop during the trip without notifying me and then giving unsolicited directions while I was driving. I rarely give low ratings to passengers but after I did so yesterday, I was deactivated in the middle of the night and told to wait 48 hours for a formal investigation into the accusations against my sobriety. I read that some people will falsely accuse drivers of being intoxicated in order to receive a free ride. Hopefully I'll be reactivated in a couple days and I'll get a dashcam to avoid these scenarios in the future. Uber hasn't given me much options in ways to defend myself against false accusations. I'm just wondering if this has happened to others and what their outcome was.


Ive been driving 7 years. I was accused 3 times of drinking an driving. Twice on gryft an once on guber. All 3 times happened over a 6 months time period over 3 years ago. All three times I got deactivated within 20 too 30 min of the accusation. All happened in the afternoon and on gryft I was contacted telephonically within 2 hours. DO NOT MISS THAT CALL. I calmly explained how the pax waz a disgruntled witch an being my 20th pax of the day why was she the only one who could smell alcohol? At this point I had completed north of 5k rides. Rohit agreed I was in yhe right an reactivated me within 30 minutes.
Guber sucks as they contact you the next day. After talking too them I was back online within 2 hours. Your ride history is your backup. Over 5 k rides with no complaints says something.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Schmanthony said:


> A rider did the same thing to me even though I had a dash cam. It was 5 am in the morning. On the trip, I made the "mistake" of taking a glug of my morning coffee out of a stainless steel thermos while at a full stop at a red light. I found out from Uber phone support that they reported "alcohol in the vehicle". In the dashcam footage, you can see the pax kinda looking up at me and taking notice when I took that drink.
> 
> So more advice, don't have any drink containers visible anywhere in the vehicle while the pax is in the car. And for god's sake don't drink anything during the trip. Or eat any snack that might make it look like you're popping pills or something. Better to just not eat anything either. Tend to your personal needs in between trips, not during.
> 
> ...


Can you say overkill? Just try being a cool person not having a weird vibe an you can drink your coffee when you want as many times as you want. Trust me Ive done it for 25k rides over 6 years. Im not gonna drive afraid of jackass pax if you do just quit! If your a well adjusted person you dont need a dashcam. Ive never had one an still dont.


----------



## Schmanthony (Nov 18, 2017)

Soldiering said:


> Can you say overkill? Just try being a cool person not having a weird vibe an you can drink your coffee when you want as many times as you want. Trust me Ive done it for 25k rides over 6 years. Im not gonna drive afraid of jackass pax if you do just quit! If your a well adjusted person you dont need a dashcam. Ive never had one an still dont.


What makes you think I wasn't cool or that I had a weird vibe? None of these things matter. These paxholes enter your car already having decided to get a free ride via false complaint. If you haven't ever had one after all those rides then you're simply lucky. If you never pick up in the hood that will make your odds better, but you're still rolling the dice every time.

Also there are lots of other reasons you need a dashcam. Like car accidents and drunk/unruly/criminal paxholes.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Schmanthony said:


> What makes you think I wasn't cool or that I had a weird vibe? None of these things matter. These paxholes enter your car already having decided to get a free ride via false complaint. If you haven't ever had one after all those rides then you're simply lucky. If you never pick up in the hood that will make your odds better, but you're still rolling the dice every time.
> 
> Also there are lots of other reasons you need a dashcam. Like car accidents and drunk/unruly/criminal paxholes.


I dud not say you werent cool, my point is I am mot going too alter my driving an coffee habits because of some idiot pax. Ive been accused 3 times in 6 years. Last time was over 3 years ago. Not drinking your coffee cause your worried about their reaction is altered weird behavior an worriesome. Im doing them a huge favor by picking them up.


----------



## og bunky (8 mo ago)

Vegas driver702 said:


> I rarely give low ratings to passengers but after I did so yesterday, I was deactivated in the middle of the night


that oughta teach you a lesson


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Uber's Guber said:


> You'll be reactivated after 48 hours. It's a strike against you however, and future complaints (bogus or not) will lead to permanent deactivation.
> Hood rats are famous for lodging bogus complaints to get free rides. If you avoid doing ghetto pickups you can avoid chances of receiving bogus complaints.
> Welcome to UP.net!


College students are pretty infamous for pulling this scam to get free rides as well. Uber should simply stop refunding fares for completed trips. It is stupid and a waste of the stock holders money.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

@Vegas driver702 sorry to hear that.

I would HIGHLY recommend @Coxpal dashcam. I have an older model and will get the latest when it's available:



Coxpal said:


> Sorry to hear that and hope you will be reactivated very soon.
> 
> Yes, A dash cam to record at least front and inside is a must have.
> 
> ...


----------



## RaleighUber440 (Jul 17, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> That's it! And OP realizes that they should have a dash cam.
> 
> . There's some threshold like 3 in 3 years and they will permanently deactivate you.


Where did you get the "3 in 3 years" from as a source? I believe you, I'm just wondering where you got that info


----------



## Nightdriver27 (Aug 27, 2016)

Vegas driver702 said:


> Uber deactivated my account and sent me an email stating that a customer said I was intoxicated. I don't drink or smoke and the accusation is 100% bogus. I contacted support and they told me to wait 48 hours while they investigate. Has anyone else experienced this and if so what was the outcome?


Same happened to me on a pool ride. One of the pax didn't know it was pool and got huffy then uber immediately deactivated while I still had a pax in the car. I also don't drink or drugs. After 2 days they reactivated with a warning that it better not happen again.


----------



## DJF (Feb 20, 2016)

Vegas driver702 said:


> I have no idea who the pax was. I reluctantly gave a low rating to a pax for changing the trip destination/adding a stop during the trip without notifying me and then giving unsolicited directions while I was driving. I rarely give low ratings to passengers but after I did so yesterday, I was deactivated in the middle of the night and told to wait 48 hours for a formal investigation into the accusations against my sobriety. I read that some people will falsely accuse drivers of being intoxicated in order to receive a free ride. Hopefully I'll be reactivated in a couple days and I'll get a dashcam to avoid these scenarios in the future. Uber hasn't given me much options in ways to defend myself against false accusations. I'm just wondering if this has happened to others and what their outcome was.


I was deactivated from Lyft for several weeks....didn't have any idea why...got an email notifying me but no reason was listed...I was about to quit and sell car when I got a call from lyft agent saying a passenger accused me of touching her inappropriately. No idea who it could have been...at the time all were sitting in back seat. Thank goodness I've been driving for a long time with a clean record. After the call I was back on in 24 hours. Still ticks me off


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> You'll be reactivated after 48 hours. It's a strike against you however, and future complaints (bogus or not) will lead to permanent deactivation.
> Hood rats are famous for lodging bogus complaints to get free rides. If you avoid doing ghetto pickups you can avoid chances of receiving bogus complaints.
> Welcome to UP.net!


Karen’s also.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Captian-Picard said:


> yes happened to me twice. theyll re instate your account in a day. my advice ,.. buy a dashcam and put it in view of the passenger. they'd know that they can't get away with their filthy lies then.


Best advice.
The cam is a deterrent 

my $300 camera was stolen. I replaced it with a $5 fake from 5Below and pax are convinced it is real. Works wonders.


----------



## Schmanthony (Nov 18, 2017)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Uber should simply stop refunding fares for completed trips.


This ^ a million times. Why refund the fare!? That creates the incentive for false complaints in the first place. Taking allegations of drunk driving seriously is one thing... but a free ride isn't necessary to do that.


----------



## JRLS (9 mo ago)

It is unacceptable that Uber keeps drivers in the dark in many situations and don't give you the chance to defend yourself quickly. One time they shut my app off for 24 hrs. in the middle of my day because my picture didn't match my profile. It was because I forgot to wear my eyeglasses!? if you call support they tell you have to wait 24 hrs before they reactivate you and in the mean time you lost a full day of pay?!


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

I love when Uber "investigates." Like they're sending out their PIs specifically for this accusation, whereas it's just a filler line they're obligated to say from a legal perspective. 

In all this time, I've still never had a false accusation. I must seem very sober to people. That's pretty boring. I'll work on it.


----------



## Schmanthony (Nov 18, 2017)

UbaBrah said:


> In all this time, I've still never had a false accusation. I must seem very sober to people.


Why would it matter if you seem sober if it's a false accusation?


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Schmanthony said:


> This ^ a million times. Why refund the fare!? That creates the incentive for false complaints in the first place. Taking allegations of drunk driving seriously is one thing... but a free ride isn't necessary to do that.


Better yet, Uber should require a police report.


----------



## Vegas driver702 (7 mo ago)

Update: I was reactivated this morning and went straight to the audio installer and scheduled a dashcam installation.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Diamondraider said:


> Best advice.
> The cam is a deterrent
> 
> my $300 camera was stolen. I replaced it with a $5 fake from 5Below and pax are convinced it is real. Works wonders.


I don’t recommend a fake camera. Just adding deterrence, in addition to personal and vehicle incident safety and follow-up. 

Camera = Piece of Mind


----------



## Uber4lyfe (Jul 5, 2020)

UBER WILL DO NOTHING TO THE PAXHOLES. Ask again and Uber will ask for more evidence from you.


----------



## Brent H (10 mo ago)

Vegas driver702 said:


> I have no idea who the pax was. I reluctantly gave a low rating to a pax for changing the trip destination/adding a stop during the trip without notifying me and then giving unsolicited directions while I was driving. I rarely give low ratings to passengers but after I did so yesterday, I was deactivated in the middle of the night and told to wait 48 hours for a formal investigation into the accusations against my sobriety. I read that some people will falsely accuse drivers of being intoxicated in order to receive a free ride. Hopefully I'll be reactivated in a couple days and I'll get a dashcam to avoid these scenarios in the future. Uber hasn't given me much options in ways to defend myself against false accusations. I'm just wondering if this has happened to others and what their outcome was.


I was sent a email saying I wasnt wearing a mask , back when we were. I told support people can say anything do you have any proof. 

Nothing became of it after that.


----------



## Mr Q (Jun 8, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> You'll be reactivated after 48 hours. It's a strike against you however, and future complaints (bogus or not) will lead to permanent deactivation.
> Hood rats are famous for lodging bogus complaints to get free rides. If you avoid doing ghetto pickups you can avoid chances of receiving bogus complaints.
> Welcome to UP.net!


What I consider a ghetto pick up??
It’s important u reply


----------



## yankees992012 (Dec 13, 2018)

Mr Q said:


> What I consider a ghetto pick up??
> It’s important u reply


It is an area of a known bad location. A place where crime usually takes place.


----------



## Mikep the kangaroo (7 mo ago)

Vegas driver702 said:


> Uber deactivated my account and sent me an email stating that a customer said I was intoxicated. I don't drink or smoke and the accusation is 100% bogus. I contacted support and they told me to wait 48 hours while they investigate. Has anyone else experienced this and if so what was the outcome?


I had a similar experience with Lyft. A false accusation about something I said to a customer, which never happened. I think I know the person who said it. She had a sour attitude before she got in. I had 12,500 rides with a 4.99-5.0 rating consistently over two years. I worked my butt off for them and they just toss you aside. 
you have no recourse either. 
been with Uber over two years. No complaints, yet. All you need is one inconsiderate customer to ruin your day.


----------



## Sproutski (Aug 23, 2018)

Vegas driver702 said:


> I have no idea who the pax was. I reluctantly gave a low rating to a pax for changing the trip destination/adding a stop during the trip without notifying me and then giving unsolicited directions while I was driving. I rarely give low ratings to passengers but after I did so yesterday, I was deactivated in the middle of the night and told to wait 48 hours for a formal investigation into the accusations against my sobriety. I read that some people will falsely accuse drivers of being intoxicated in order to receive a free ride. Hopefully I'll be reactivated in a couple days and I'll get a dashcam to avoid these scenarios in the future. Uber hasn't given me much options in ways to defend myself against false accusations. I'm just wondering if this has happened to others and what their outcome was.


This has happened to me twice. The first time it popped up right after I refused a ride to a young woman carrying an infant but she didn't have a child safety seat. Right after that the app quit working there was a message about somebody saying I was under the influence. I know it was her because I had turned the app off right after that and then 10 minutes later couldn't get back online. The second time was after an argument with a drunk who refused to put on seat belts insisting that it wasn't required and refusing to look at either Illinois seat belt law or Uber community guidelines which I offered to look up on my phone for him. I called him an a-hole and put him out of my car and then ended my shift. The next day I had the message from Uber that a passenger said I was under the influence. Both times I went to the emergency room and said I needed to have a drug and alcohol screening right away because my job was on the line. Both times Uber said they didn't want to see that and to just wait for them to conclude their "investigation". How the hell they investigate that, I have no clue. Each time I was reinstated within a day or two. I think the reason they decline looking at the hospital test results has got to do with the privacy issues around medical records. I have a feeling that if a person gets more than just a couple of those over a long span of time then they go ahead and deactivate you for that reason. If that ever happens to me, I'll get a lawyer. Of course I will have done another drug and alcohol screening from it happening again and I would have the two other test results from prior accusations which should ultimately resolve the situation in my favor. And I hate to tell you this, but video won't help you. Uber will just tell you that they'll do their investigation and get back to you. It would take a lawyer who specializes in deactivations to force them to review video.


----------



## Sproutski (Aug 23, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> You'll be reactivated after 48 hours. It's a strike against you however, and future complaints (bogus or not) will lead to permanent deactivation.
> Hood rats are famous for lodging bogus complaints to get free rides. If you avoid doing ghetto pickups you can avoid chances of receiving bogus complaints.
> Welcome to UP.net!


I have had two false accusations of being under the influence and neither pickup was in anything remotely resembling a ghetto neighborhood


----------



## Italianguy (Dec 4, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> You'll be reactivated after 48 hours. It's a strike against you however, and future complaints (bogus or not) will lead to permanent deactivation.
> Hood rats are famous for lodging bogus complaints to get free rides. If you avoid doing ghetto pickups you can avoid chances of receiving bogus complaints.
> Welcome to UP.net!


Yeah that eliminates half of Vegas for this driver but agreed, I only picked near my area of St Rose and Eastern. To me anything north of Sunset Road was trash.


----------



## Escoman (Jun 28, 2016)

Vegas driver702 said:


> Uber deactivated my account and sent me an email stating that a customer said I was intoxicated. I don't drink or smoke and the accusation is 100% bogus. I contacted support and they told me to wait 48 hours while they investigate. Has anyone else experienced this and if so what was the outcome?


Welcome to the club if about 500,000 Uber can not ask you to take a drug test or breathalyzer so they just err on the side of caution and deactivate. Same thing happened to me a pool ride timed out requested Uber x I stupidly accepted it. The pax was all pissed off slammed the door kicked seats threw a tantrum . End of the trip reported I was driving recklessly exceeding the speed limit weaving between lanes and she feared for her safety said car reaked of alcohol. . I was deactivated before my next trip ended. I went to the hub they pulled the trip saw no speeding nothing out of the normal. They wrote it up sent it to corporate to appeal and the deactivation was made permanent. Drivers are a commodity no value so they just discard us


----------



## vgk2018 (Jan 31, 2018)

i seem to avg a bogus complaint per every 1000 rides; but i got deactivated only once on the night of life is beautiful pre pandemic, i picked up a girl who had just been released from henderson jail and going northtown; she said i was falling asleep; it was my 2nd ride and i had slept all afternoon planning to drive saturday night; complete nonsense total scam; i missed out on a couple hundred bucks that night and sent uber a professionally worded yet somewhat angry email planning to quit and drive lyft denying her claim; i was back online in less than 12 hours when i woke up the next morning and uber gave me $100; i posted about it on this forum and everyone said ill just have to wait 48 hours and theyll put me back online after an 'investigation'; there likely is no investigation they just wait 48 hours; so even if it says don't respond you should definitely respond saying exactly what you said above; your biggest concern is really not having a similar complaint in the near future, saying the driver smells like weed or alcohol used to be very common here


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

OP, you may have noticed the number of people in this thread that claimed they were reactivated after Uber or Lyft reviewed their dash cam footage...









As the years go by, even receiving a call from the TNC is getting rare. Everything is being automated, manpower is limited, and there is no staff time dedicated to reviewing your dash cam footage.

U/L care about one thing; not being sued (yet again).

The reason that U/L won't tell you which pax [falsely] ratted you out is to prevent retribution. We often know where pax live and work. Refer to prior paragraph.

Having said that, yes, absolutely get that dash cam installed. Just understand that its main value for U/L is as a deterrent. Having said that, the newer units have an app that lets you instantly play back camera footage. That can come in handy at the scene of an accident to show the cops who was in the wrong (the insurance company's often key on the police report indicating who was at fault).

And having said _that_, I don't think we need the Vantrue brand dash cam vendor chiming in with recommendations, as though he is a driver or an unbiased contributor. Ambulance chaser.


----------



## baabootoo (Sep 23, 2015)

Funny, I haven't seen many UBER videos on social media lately.


----------



## vgk2018 (Jan 31, 2018)

Vegas driver702 said:


> I have no idea who the pax was. I reluctantly gave a low rating to a pax for changing the trip destination/adding a stop during the trip without notifying me and then giving unsolicited directions while I was driving. I rarely give low ratings to passengers but after I did so yesterday, I was deactivated in the middle of the night and told to wait 48 hours for a formal investigation into the accusations against my sobriety. I read that some people will falsely accuse drivers of being intoxicated in order to receive a free ride. Hopefully I'll be reactivated in a couple days and I'll get a dashcam to avoid these scenarios in the future. Uber hasn't given me much options in ways to defend myself against false accusations. I'm just wondering if this has happened to others and what their outcome was.



look at the rides that day and find one where the pax paid zero for the ride and that's gonna be the one


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

So what happened to the driver?


----------



## Manchester Uber (Jul 14, 2017)

Mikep the kangaroo said:


> I had a similar experience with Lyft. A false accusation about something I said to a customer, which never happened. I think I know the person who said it. She had a sour attitude before she got in. I had 12,500 rides with a 4.99-5.0 rating consistently over two years. I worked my butt off for them and they just toss you aside.
> you have no recourse either.
> been with Uber over two years. No complaints, yet. All you need is one inconsiderate customer to ruin your day.


They did the same to me, should be known that Uber does not give a hoot about the driver. The driver will never get to tell their side of the story. Drivers take the back sea and are expected to absorb all of the cost of the inflation that is going on. A measly $0.55 per ride is an insult.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Vegas driver702 said:


> Uber deactivated my account and sent me an email stating that a customer said I was intoxicated. I don't drink or smoke and the accusation is 100% bogus. I contacted support and they told me to wait 48 hours while they investigate. Has anyone else experienced this and if so what was the outcome?


Why do you continue to work for a company/boss that does not have your back?
Have you no pride man?
Grow a pair, then go to the sack store and buy a sac to carry them around in.
Tell Uber to **** off and go get a job with someone who values you more than you value yourself (which isn't much).

Much love,
UberBastid


----------



## RockStrongo (9 mo ago)

yet uber passengers can still have a sub 4 rating and they are still allowed to order rides...go figure


----------



## USAPROUD2010 (Aug 9, 2019)

Sproutski said:


> This has happened to me twice. The first time it popped up right after I refused a ride to a young woman carrying an infant but she didn't have a child safety seat. Right after that the app quit working there was a message about somebody saying I was under the influence. I know it was her because I had turned the app off right after that and then 10 minutes later couldn't get back online. The second time was after an argument with a drunk who refused to put on seat belts insisting that it wasn't required and refusing to look at either Illinois seat belt law or Uber community guidelines which I offered to look up on my phone for him. I called him an a-hole and put him out of my car and then ended my shift. The next day I had the message from Uber that a passenger said I was under the influence. Both times I went to the emergency room and said I needed to have a drug and alcohol screening right away because my job was on the line. Both times Uber said they didn't want to see that and to just wait for them to conclude their "investigation". How the hell they investigate that, I have no clue. Each time I was reinstated within a day or two. I think the reason they decline looking at the hospital test results has got to do with the privacy issues around medical records. I have a feeling that if a person gets more than just a couple of those over a long span of time then they go ahead and deactivate you for that reason. If that ever happens to me, I'll get a lawyer. Of course I will have done another drug and alcohol screening from it happening again and I would have the two other test results from prior accusations which should ultimately resolve the situation in my favor. And I hate to tell you this, but video won't help you. Uber will just tell you that they'll do their investigation and get back to you. It would take a lawyer who specializes in deactivations to force them to review video.


I was deactivated because Of my political view. Guess who I wanted as my president. The person I picked up came from California and I guess the snowflake liberal didn't like that. She accused me of sexual harassment and I was deactivated.mind you I had over 12000 rides and 4.9 rating.Uber did me a favor because I now DoorDash and am very happy. The food doesn't talk back


----------



## ZippityDoDa (9 mo ago)

Sproutski said:


> This has happened to me twice. The first time it popped up right after I refused a ride to a young woman carrying an infant but she didn't have a child safety seat. Right after that the app quit working there was a message about somebody saying I was under the influence. I know it was her because I had turned the app off right after that and then 10 minutes later couldn't get back online. The second time was after an argument with a drunk who refused to put on seat belts insisting that it wasn't required and refusing to look at either Illinois seat belt law or Uber community guidelines which I offered to look up on my phone for him. I called him an a-hole and put him out of my car and then ended my shift. The next day I had the message from Uber that a passenger said I was under the influence. Both times I went to the emergency room and said I needed to have a drug and alcohol screening right away because my job was on the line. Both times Uber said they didn't want to see that and to just wait for them to conclude their "investigation". How the hell they investigate that, I have no clue. Each time I was reinstated within a day or two. I think the reason they decline looking at the hospital test results has got to do with the privacy issues around medical records. I have a feeling that if a person gets more than just a couple of those over a long span of time then they go ahead and deactivate you for that reason. If that ever happens to me, I'll get a lawyer. Of course I will have done another drug and alcohol screening from it happening again and I would have the two other test results from prior accusations which should ultimately resolve the situation in my favor. And I hate to tell you this, but video won't help you. Uber will just tell you that they'll do their investigation and get back to you. It would take a lawyer who specializes in deactivations to force them to review video.


Yeah, that part of Ubering really sucks. It happened to me twice saying I was driving recklessly and I had to wait for them to investigate. I think it was because I dropped off rider off in safe area rather than stopping on busy road and the other when Spanish speaking woman probably answered a auto question from app about how was their ride and they marked dangerous driving “only” because some other car almost ran into “me” switching lanes on the freeway. That part of Uber is insane.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

_Tron_ said:


> OP, you may have noticed the number of people in this thread that claimed they were reactivated after Uber or Lyft reviewed their dash cam footage...


I have twice. Well, technically I was never deactivated, I was suspended pending an investigation. Both times my dashcam footage cleared me and neither incident will count against me in case of a future complaint.

Saving my uber gig isn't even the reason why I have a dashcam. The first incident I had, the pax claimed I touched her, she said I put my hand on her inner thigh and sexually propositioned her, and that I followed her into her place of employment. The dash cam showed she lied about sitting upfront and me ever leaving my car. The audio quality was poor, but good enough to record my voice. That was over a $28 fare. 

I upgraded my dashcam after that incident. 

The second the pax said I was making sexually inappropriate comments to HIM, again, the footage cleared me. In reality he pissed that he had to wait 10 minutes to get picked up he thought I was trying to get him to cancel. I wasn't, I had a lyft ride going when I accepted, the lyft drop was near his pick up, then they changed the drop off a mile or so away. 

Being cleared by Uber is great and all but I have the dashcam to protect me legally. It's not much of a stretch, for me anyway, to think a pax would lie about an assault, sexual or otherwise and ho to the police assuming a bigger payday than a $28.00 ride credit. 
If a pax files a police report claiming you attempted or did sexually assault them or kidnap them your life is forever going to be negatively impacted. 









Pasco sheriff: Uber driver located, cooperating after suspected kidnapping


Pasco County deputies say they have located an Uber driver who was suspected of kidnapping after a passenger called 911 to report a person hiding under a blanket in the back seat.




www.google.com





Just Google this guy's name. 

It doesn't even take some pax looking to sue uber for millions. It could happen because you took a different route than the pax is used. She's a little buzzed, her friends telling her to be careful of crazy uber drivers fill her head with paranoia. She panics and jumps out at a light or stop sign and call the cops crying she was almost abducted, next thing you know, the cops have you on the ground at gun point. 

I will never do a ride without a cam, ever. It's just too much risk.


----------



## wng (Jun 24, 2017)

USAPROUD2010 said:


> I was deactivated because Of my political view. Guess who I wanted as my president. The person I picked up came from California and I guess the snowflake liberal didn't like that. She accused me of sexual harassment and I was deactivated.mind you I had over 12000 rides and 4.9 rating.Uber did me a favor because I now DoorDash and am very happy. The food doesn't talk back


I’m literally a card carrying Democrat and I have no doubt that I’ve carried hundreds of Republicans who have likely given me 5 star reviews and tipped well. Some of my closest friends are conservatives. How do I do it?

1 - we don’t discuss politics 
2 - I don’t make my political beliefs my entire personality 

Your usage of “liberal snowflake” makes me think you need to work on the second tip above.


----------



## Nightdriver27 (Aug 27, 2016)

RockStrongo said:


> yet uber passengers can still have a sub 4 rating and they are still allowed to order rides...go figure


I agree, all I've been getting lately are rides under 4.


----------



## Magic Dancer (Nov 18, 2020)

Mr Q said:


> What I consider a ghetto pick up??
> It’s important u reply


When you see burglar bars on homes and businesses, is a good sign.


----------



## May H. (Mar 20, 2018)

USAPROUD2010 said:


> I was deactivated because Of my political view. Guess who I wanted as my president. The person I picked up came from California and I guess the snowflake liberal didn't like that. She accused me of sexual harassment and I was deactivated.mind you I had over 12000 rides and 4.9 rating.Uber did me a favor because I now DoorDash and am very happy. The food doesn't talk back


You should only deliver food. All good drivers know not to talk about politics. 🙄


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Ok... here I go again....

This stuff will keep happening until drivers start taking actual steps to stop it...

Namely, SUE THE PAX IN SMALL CLAIMS COURT!

No lawyer needed. Cheap to file, and easy to serve/have served.

You sue "John/Jane Doe, a passenger in my vehicle while driving for Uber/Lyft".

You lay out your claim, one fact at a time. If you are suspended, let's say, for Mon. and Tues., go back through your records and pull proof of earnings from the last 6 weeks of Mons. and Tues. and Sue for defamation and slander. The average of your 6 weeks will be your actual damages. You will then also ask for punitive damages in whatever amount thet will bring you up to your state's max for Small Claims. Then you can subpoena U/L for all the info on the pax, including all complaints they've made about any driver, and all complaints drivers made about them. You'll also want any recordings and transcripts of any and all communication between the pax and Uber regarding the trip complained about. 

Go to court with all your info and your dashcam footage. Collect your money. Take a copy of the judgement back to Uber and demand they include it in your history with them so as to erase any effect the scams claim against you might have. Policy is that two complaints of DUI/DWI within a certain amount of time, real or not, will result in permanent deactivation. This will keep this complaint from being included in that.

My market, NJ, has the lowest max on Small Claims that I know of: $3,000. Maybe another state is lower, I don't know.

Point is, it's worth the time it will take. Certainly higher hourly rate than you actually get driving, even Black!

If enough scummy pax get sued and lose in court, the word WILL get around, and it will stop.

No one wants to pay out $3K+ for a 3-mile ride.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Small Claims court is the common mans friend.
It's not a court of LAW, it is a court of EQUITY. Big difference.
I have sued corporations, insurance companies, a retired State Senator, a union ... and won.

California limit is $10k.


----------



## ZippityDoDa (9 mo ago)

USAPROUD2010 said:


> I was deactivated because Of my political view. Guess who I wanted as my president. The person I picked up came from California and I guess the snowflake liberal didn't like that. She accused me of sexual harassment and I was deactivated.mind you I had over 12000 rides and 4.9 rating.Uber did me a favor because I now DoorDash and am very happy. The food doesn't talk back


That’s horrible that someone can make up sexual harassment statements and you’re off the platform after 12K rides. Glad you like DoorDash though; how does it pay in comparison to Uber? (It’s hard not to get into politics sometimes - sometimes pax actually ask, directly! Or say something that truly gets under the skin and next thing you know you simply say, well I’m on the Trump side - so they’ll just shut up and you can drive LOL)


----------



## ZippityDoDa (9 mo ago)

UberBastid said:


> Small Claims court is the common mans friend.
> It's not a court of LAW, it is a court of EQUITY. Big difference.
> I have sued corporations, insurance companies, a retired State Senator, a union ... and won.
> 
> California limit is $10k.


 I’m not sure why you don’t believe in small claims court. It simply there to take up issues with another party that has (typically financially) harmed you. I did it once. With good records you will win the financial. Problem is: it’s up to you to get them to pay. They’ll have a judgement but you may have to take them back to court to force the payment.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

ZippityDoDa said:


> I’m not sure why you don’t believe in small claims court. It simply there to take up issues with another party that has (typically financially) harmed you. I did it once. With good records you will win the financial. Problem is: it’s up to you to get them to pay. They’ll have a judgement but you may have to take them back to court to force the payment.


Obviously, if they are "judgement-proof", you will see nothing. Otherwise, you can seize bank accounts, garnish wages, put liens on cars, houses,, etc. Not everyone that uses Uber for transportation is broke.

Court clerks will help you with what forms are needed, etc., but keep in mind they CANNOT give legal advice.

A lot of info on how to do this stuff should be available online, too. Especially now, since Covid. You might not even have to actually GO to court. You might be able to attend via computer from the comfort of your own sofa.

I would strongly suggest being dressed in something court-appropriate, at least from the waist up... and no judge wants to see your dirty laundry pile behind you, either. Just something to keep in mind.

Yes, you might have to go to court a second time to get banking and asset information. Then you can go after it.


----------



## Jedi-Uber (Jun 16, 2018)

GET A DASH CAM!!! The better dash cam will upload to the cloud immediately! There are other less expensive das cams that will record right on the camera which are most popular however, get one. I was recently accused of having a gun. I carry a high luminescent flash light, no gun, however was immediately deactivated!!! The dash cam saved me as I sent the full footage of the ride. In turn, although I cannot confirm. the PAX was deactivate while I returned to work. Remember the golden rule with doing rideshare. You are guilty until proven innocent.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Jedi-Uber said:


> GET A DASH CAM!!! The better dash cam will upload to the cloud immediately! There are other less expensive das cams that will record right on the camera which are most popular however, get one. I was recently accused of having a gun. I carry a high luminescent flash light, no gun, however was immediately deactivated!!! The dash cam saved me as I sent the full footage of the ride. In turn, although I cannot confirm. the PAX was deactivate while I returned to work. Remember the golden rule with doing rideshare. You are guilty until proven innocent.


I don’t know of any dash cam that loads to the cloud immediately. 

PLEASE recommend one.


----------



## RockStrongo (9 mo ago)

Nightdriver27 said:


> I agree, all I've been getting lately are rides under 4.


I had an uber request this weekend the pax rating was 3.76 I'm like SURE SURE....Decline


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

I’d be real quick to contact Uber including emails for wrongful termination of your contract/ employment. They probably have zero evidence in regards to the accusations and are only going based on a pax assumption.


----------



## davidjfaerber (9 mo ago)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> Here is what I would say to Uber:
> 
> 1. The Pax making the false claim need to provide actual evidence of me being intoxicated.
> 
> ...


Very good advice. Thanks


----------

